# Dale Roberts



## Dale roberts (Oct 4, 2019)

Hi, I have error code 12 please help.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I think there is little point in asking again. If anyone has anything to add to your other one it will be added but I doubt if anyone can add anything else. If you don't think you can handle it yourself Sage is your only option Possibly Coffee Classics but they may tell you to contact Sage.

I understand engineer time costs £25 /hr if they visit and £20 /hr if machines are sent to them or taken there.

Both can be found on the web. If the machine is still under warrantee it will be fixed via Sage. If it is there isn't much point in looking inside it yourself.

John

-


----------

